# Training pistols



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Are there any GOOD primer pistols being made?


----------



## Trent Goree (Aug 10, 2005)

I've got this one and I'm happy with it so far. Had it about 3 months now and it's getting better every day I take it out.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/kitrblpi.html


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I have a Kimar like that and it still functions after quite a few years of use but it's only a 5 shot and I may be a lucky one because there have been many I know of fail during the time I've had mine.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I have 2 Kimars that have had numerous rounds through them both, no failures and still working well.


----------



## T3P0 (Jun 21, 2014)

Find an old NEF pistol. Built like a tank. You can find a both .22 and .32 cal for less than $100 each.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for your responses. I am using Alfa 209, has been good for several years but "getting tired." Wish NEF still made starter pistols, had one until I lost it!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I bought 2 new NEF's from a guy on here in April, keep you eyes open they do show up. Cost was higher than they use to but they are the only ones a gun smith can keep them going long term.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## rvrview (Apr 11, 2015)

I have the old H&R 970's, 960's, STR's NEF B22's, B32's that I rebuild and also make custom steel cylinders for in 22 cal, 32 cal, & 209 primers that I fit to your gun. I also have cylinder pins and repair non working guns, buy, sell, trade. My guns come with 1 yr warranty on parts & labor. Repair labor $20 an hour + parts. Gun prices vary gun to gun. 
Robin Solomon
[email protected]
574-242-0710 Cell
Tippy River Black Pearl Of Hook 2 derby jams, 1 res jam, 1 DNF picked up on 8th bird at 17 mo old in 4 Derbys May 2015


----------



## rvrview (Apr 11, 2015)

Let me know when & where I can get them for $100 I'll buy a truck load !


----------



## rvrview (Apr 11, 2015)

I can attest to that Mike how you like the NEF's ? 
Robin


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

Robin made a 209 cylinder for my 32 NEF. It works perfectly ! I also bought an old H&R 32 that he rebuilt and made 209 sleeves for. It is awesome and works like new.
He is a great guy to deal with and he will 100% stand by his work!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Robin, the guns I got from you are working great!


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Robin - the advice you gave me on the phone, regarding firing pins and why my 32 NEF with .209 inserts was jamming, corrected the problem. Thank you!


----------



## rvrview (Apr 11, 2015)

Your welcome glad to help !


----------



## Benjy (Jul 20, 2015)

I really like my NEF but its not primer.


----------



## rvrview (Apr 11, 2015)

Is it a B22 or B32 I can convert B32's with a cylinder or sleeves !
Hopefully this winter I will have the R&D finished for converting B22 frames to primers !


----------



## rvrview (Apr 11, 2015)

I just had the opportunity to work on these guns from Montana. NEF B32's I converted to 6 shot 209 steel cylinders. Thanks John ! Very nice guns. 







[email protected] 574-242-0710 cell


----------



## rvrview (Apr 11, 2015)

Here is another well made old blank gun from the 40's-50's Iver Johnson 56 A starter 5 shot 32 cal


----------



## rvrview (Apr 11, 2015)

These 2 NEF's came to me from Nenana Alaska for repair, actually to get working again after the gunsmith put this Arctickote on them he didn't get them back together quite right. But the are running good now. Thanks Todd !


----------



## rvrview (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm am also working on the Gunx guns now too ! Recieved 1st order of hammer blocks, trigger springs. Going to stock these and firing pins & springs


----------



## kcbullets (Feb 10, 2015)

pm sent to you rvrview....


----------



## rvrview (Apr 11, 2015)

Converting a rim fire gun to center fire gun is possible but takes some machining ! I will be doing the R&D this winter on doing that.


----------

